# mushroom corals newbie



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

I am thinking of getting some mushrooms (Rodactis and Ricordia type). I understand that you can glue them onto a rock or frag disc...I got that part. Let's say if i want to glue them side by side or on separate small size rocks. They will grow overtime and take over the surface of the rocks completely, is this correct?

If it is, what happen if there is no more rock surface? will it spread down to the sandbed and affix permanently just like on rocks?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Mushrooms can multiply in a few ways. One would be human manipulation, where they are cut and then allowed to heal and made into a new piece. The other way is spawning.

If you get mushrooms, more than likely you'll have no say where the new spawns will go. Eventually you'll look in the tank and think to yourself "I didn't want that there." Realizing that your mushrooms have spawned and they have started to grow in the most awkward locations.

Also, gluing shrooms isn't the greatest idea. There are other, natural ways, of grafting a softie to a rock that work better


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

thanks for all of the information guys! It looks like Yuma has much better coloration then the Florida ones. I understand that I should not mix the Florida ones and Yuma ones.

I am however looking for the insane color ones. I am in hunting mode


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes Yumas are much more beautiful than others..here is my colony of Yuma which grew from a nailsize frag I bought from Fragbox 3 years ago.









And than this one I am not sure which ones r they but a fast grower 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Rookie2013 said:


> Yes Yumas are much more beautiful than others..here is my colony of Yuma which grew from a nailsize frag I bought from Fragbox 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Ash! Yes I saw them in person


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

canadianeh said:


> Very nice Ash! Yes I saw them in person


Yeah i love the colors they add to your system specially with your new lights you will LOVE THEM...


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Rookie2013 said:


> Yeah i love the colors they add to your system specially with your new lights you will LOVE THEM...


I can't wait to install my lights this Friday 

Are yours mix of Yuma and Florida? Do they get along?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes they do i havent seen any issues...


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Rookie2013 said:


> Yes they do i havent seen any issues...


hmmm interesting. Many others reported that they sting each other.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

i have them on different rocks so hence i dont see any issues..it depends on the real estate in your tank...by the way all corals sting each others but thats how the nature goes right..


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Rookie2013 said:


> i have them on different rocks so hence i dont see any issues..it depends on the real estate in your tank...by the way all corals sting each others but thats how the nature goes right..


I guess that make sense if they are far from each other. I am thinking of putting them on one rock so that they can nicely covered the one rock. Maybe it is not a good idea when they are two different species then.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

yeah not a good idea to keep different kinds on one rock...what i like about them is they cover up the bottom scape on your rocks...


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Rookie2013 said:


> yeah not a good idea to keep different kinds on one rock...what i like about them is they cover up the bottom scape on your rocks...


i always have this thinking on the back of my head. How do one person place their all kinds of corals on their rocks and make sure they don't kill each other? In mature tanks, many of them have their rocks all covered with all kinds of rocks and they are very close to each other or touching each other.

What rules that I need to use before I affix LPS, SPS, and all of other corals onto my rocks? I only have a 40 gallons tank so space is precious and I want my rocks fully covered with all type of corals.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

based on my experiece others can chime in as well no matter what corals will eventually grow with proper husbandry and at some point sting each others and release toxins in the water coloumn. I use Carbon in one of my reactors to counter attach this issue and minimize the impact..


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Mushrooms, Zoas and palys are fine with eachother. I've never had an issue unless one grows over the other and choke one out. But they will move if they don't like it. Don't think they sting. I wouldn't be overly worried about that.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Agreed with Matt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

